# Ephedrine from century supplements??



## Aaron_88

has anybody ever used century supplements before, i have read nothing but good reviews but would like to hear it from somebody personally, im looking at doing a ECA stack but just want to know if the ephadrine they sell is legit. oh and if post is against the rules (because im not sure) please let me know and i will delete. thanks peeps


----------



## ptammaro_3

I ordered from there, its g2g!


----------



## Irish Beast

ptammaro_3 said:


> I ordered from there, its g2g!


Which one did you get? there is quite a range on there.


----------



## xpower

Kaizen is Pharma grade I believe


----------



## lxm

its good to go (kraizen)


----------



## ptammaro_3

Yep Kaizen also!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

i got dbol from this supplier.didnt have methandrostenolone in the ingredients.they were quite large black hexagon shaped things.smelt herbally.i got through 90 of them taking 3 a day.ate loads,trained hard.they did feck all apart from turn my poo really black lol.goodluck with them but personally i wouldnt bother.


----------



## lxm

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i got dbol from this supplier.didnt have methandrostenolone in the ingredients.they were quite large black hexagon shaped things.smelt herbally.i got through 90 of them taking 3 a day.ate loads,trained hard.they did feck all apart from turn my poo really black lol.goodluck with them but personally i wouldnt bother.


are you being serious ? They dont sell anabolic steroids.


----------



## zack amin

lxm said:


> are you being serious ? They dont sell anabolic steroids.


probs why they dint do fakall:whistling:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

the product definately says dianobol.this was about a year ago.im a bit wiser now.i didnt know the active ingredient in dbol when i ordered these.how the hell can they sell it with that name on the label!!!


----------



## lxm

did you read the product discription ? It might have been a product similar or whatever.

They certainly have never sold anabolic steroids, Ive used this site for a few years..


----------



## xpower

http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1280&bih=851&q=dianabol&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=500528044230904492&sa=X&ei=CD0gUJ-KN4ml0QWDhIHgAQ&ved=0CFMQ8wIwAQ ???

That one??

not the Dbol we know & love but a herbal legal nonsense


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN

xpower said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&biw=1280&bih=851&q=dianabol&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=500528044230904492&sa=X&ei=CD0gUJ-KN4ml0QWDhIHgAQ&ved=0CFMQ8wIwAQ ???
> 
> That one??
> 
> not the Dbol we know & love but a herbal legal nonsense


thats the sh1t right there


----------



## Aaron_88

Yea it's the Kaizan ones I'm looking at ordering, the only problem I've heard (not sure if it is a problem) is that sometimes they are taken out of original packaging to not get caught at customs, is there much truth in this?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Aaron_88 said:


> Yea it's the Kaizan ones I'm looking at ordering, the only problem I've heard (not sure if it is a problem) is that sometimes they are taken out of original packaging to not get caught at customs, is there much truth in this?


I ordered my supply from Gorilla Jack. Was in the original bottles,came in a small town box.

Got 600tablets and 200caffeine tablets for a total of £51 which includes shipping.

Took 15days to arrive but was worth the wait for the amount of money you save. I'd definitely use them again.

Oh and they are the proper Kaizen Ephedrine.


----------



## lxm

Aaron_88 said:


> Yea it's the Kaizan ones I'm looking at ordering, the only problem I've heard (not sure if it is a problem) is that sometimes they are taken out of original packaging to not get caught at customs, is there much truth in this?


They are taken out of the bottles and put into vacum sealed foil bags for ease of shipping I would think, nothing to do with customs.. And I dont see this as a problem ?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

I've had Kaizen EPH before and they are pukka, not sure about century supps as I bought mine from a guy that was leaving the country to go travelling.


----------



## Sc4mp0

lxm said:


> They are taken out of the bottles and put into vacum sealed foil bags for ease of shipping I would think, nothing to do with customs.. And I dont see this as a problem ?


That is very true as they are not illegal to order or have. They are illegal to sell within the country. I've emailed century before and they did say that its for ease of shipping,cost them less as its not a bulky item and as they are already making a loss on postage they have to keep the cost down as much as possible.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> thats the sh1t right there


:laugh: Sorry mate but you got scammed :lol:

Use Dianabol along with the recently reformulated Anavar to achieve faster results

*
You achieve nothing even faster*

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Aaron_88

Sc4mp0 said:


> That is very true as they are not illegal to order or have. They are illegal to sell within the country. I've emailed century before and they did say that its for ease of shipping,cost them less as its not a bulky item and as they are already making a loss on postage they have to keep the cost down as much as possible.


does it look really unproffesional though, like they could be any old pill. dont want to be putting fakes into my body.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Aaron_88 said:


> does it look really unproffesional though, like they could be any old pill. dont want to be putting fakes into my body.


i didn't order mine from there as i personally would like to see a sealed tub when necking tablets. that's why i ordered from gorilla jack and you get 600 pills for almost the same price as 200 from century supplements,


----------



## Guest

As Scampo said Gorilla Jack, better value.

As per that Dianabol isn't that the bull$hit Ecdysterone supp pmsl.


----------

